# Kühler für i7 7700k



## Enx_17 (7. März 2017)

*Kühler für i7 7700k*

Hallo Leute

Ich habe mich entschieden einen i7 7700k zu kaufen. Zweck ist Gaming. 
Kann mir jemand hierfür einen Kühler empfehlen? Hatte an den Alpenföhn Olymp gedacht. Geplant sind ungefähr 50 Euro. 
Würde mich freuen wenn  mir jemand helfen kann. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## defender197899 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*

wenn du den übertakten möchtest dann solltest du vorher über Köpfen nachdenken .  Ansonsten bist du mit dem Olymp oder nem Thermalright Macho gut bedient.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*

Habe den Olymp und kann dir den nur empfehlen.
Ist nach meinem K2 der 2te EKL,der Kühlleistung und tolle Geräuschkulisse vereint,es gibt nämlich keine 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enx_17 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*

Ah genau. Habe vergessen nach dem OC zu fragen. 
Muss ich für OC die CPU unbedingt Köpfen? Habe mich da noch nicht eingelesen


----------



## GrueneMelone (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*



Enx_17 schrieb:


> Ah genau. Habe vergessen nach dem OC zu fragen.
> Muss ich für OC die CPU unbedingt Köpfen? Habe mich da noch nicht eingelesen



Nein etwas OC ist definitiv möglich, aber viel nicht, da dir die Temps sonst durch die Decke schießen, egal welchen Kühler du benutzt. Ich habe auch 2 Jahre es sein lassen. Am Ende der Garantie dann geköpft mit Delid die Mate und bin sehr zufrieden. Leiser, mehr OC möglich (Temps geringer und weniger Spannung benötigt).


----------



## Kassierer (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*



Enx_17 schrieb:


> Ah genau. Habe vergessen nach dem OC zu fragen.
> Muss ich für OC die CPU unbedingt Köpfen? Habe mich da noch nicht eingelesen



Musst du nicht, wenn du allerdings geringere Temps und mehr OC haben willst kommt man nicht dran vorbei. 
Eigentlich kannst du das erstmal auch lassen, da ein gering übertakteter 7700K schon eine extrem gute Performance abliefert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*



Enx_17 schrieb:


> Ah genau. Habe vergessen nach dem OC zu fragen.
> Muss ich für OC die CPU unbedingt Köpfen? Habe mich da noch nicht eingelesen



Nein musst du nicht, wie soll der Rest vom System ( RAM.MB ) aussehen bzw. hast du die Hardware bereits?


----------



## shootme55 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*

Schau ob er ins Gehäuse, aufs Board wegen den RAM und Budget rein passt, dann ist der Olymp sicher die beste Wahl. Ist der stärkste Luftkühler neben dem NH-D15 und kostet verhältnismäßig nix. Da braucht man nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Enx_17 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*

neue Wunschliste 1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hier der Rest von PC. 

Ich denke mal dass ich es erst einmal mit OC lasse. Wie ihr schon sagt, wird der i7 so schon gut mithalten. 
By the way..vielen Dank für die Flotte Rückmeldung !


----------



## Kassierer (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*

Konfiguration kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## Enx_17 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*

alles klar. wird gemacht 
Danke sehr


----------



## Kassierer (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*



Enx_17 schrieb:


> alles klar. wird gemacht
> Danke sehr



Wenn du dann in 2/3 Jahren etwas mehr Power willst kannst du die CPU dann auch einfach übertakten.


----------



## Enx_17 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*

Genau so habe ich mir das auch gedacht. Dann habe ich ein paar jahre lang viel Spaß und Ruhe


----------



## Kassierer (8. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*



Enx_17 schrieb:


> Genau so habe ich mir das auch gedacht. Dann habe ich ein paar jahre lang viel Spaß und Ruhe



Ja bei der CPU schon. Die Grafikkarte muss wahrscheinlich in 2/3 Jahren gewechselt werden.


----------



## mosti98 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*

Hab nen i7-7700K und nen thermalright hr2 macho. Dabei kommt der cpu im bios auf 55°C? Ist das normal? Kanns sein, dass ich den Kühlkörper ungenau aufgesetzt hab, oder ist der i7-7700k einfach ne heiße nummer?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*

Temperaturen im BIOS sagen noch gar nichts aus, manchmal taktet die CPU da komisch oder bestimmte Mechanismen, die die CPU im Idle runtertakten funktionieren nicht. 

Lade mal Core Temp oder MSI Afterburner runter und schaue im Idle (Windows ohne was offen) und in Spielen. Dann kann man mehr sagen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*



mosti98 schrieb:


> Hab nen i7-7700K und nen thermalright hr2 macho. Dabei kommt der cpu im bios auf 55°C? Ist das normal? Kanns sein, dass ich den Kühlkörper ungenau aufgesetzt hab, oder ist der i7-7700k einfach ne heiße nummer?



Wie schauen die Temps beim Spielen aus und hast du ein Tool zum auslesen der Temps?


----------



## RtZk (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kühler für i7 7700k*



Enx_17 schrieb:


> neue Wunschliste 1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Hier der Rest von PC.
> 
> Ich denke mal dass ich es erst einmal mit OC lasse. Wie ihr schon sagt, wird der i7 so schon gut mithalten.
> By the way..vielen Dank für die Flotte Rückmeldung !



Mit dem Board wäre sowieso nicht viel möglich gewesen, mehr als leichtes OC ist da nicht drin.


----------

